# ME!



## lazzer408 (May 18, 2008)

I'm in the northeast corner of Illinois. Your more then welcome to contact me if you live around here and need a hand. I can do anything from help you with a brake job to rebuilding your engine. I also do component level electronics diagnostics and repair. Need a simple circuit designed to convert a to b? I do some analog circuit design as well. Cover the gas and lunch and I'll come out and help you find where that bolt fell out of.


----------



## jstack6 (Jul 26, 2007)

lazzer408 said:


> Cover the gas and lunch and I'll come out and help you find where that bolt fell out of.


You use a gas vehicle and go out and help fix electrics ?????


----------



## TX_Dj (Jul 25, 2008)

jstack6 said:


> You use a gas vehicle and go out and help fix electrics ?????


And here I was just wondering why I might need to rebuild my engine, when I don't have one.


----------



## lazzer408 (May 18, 2008)

jstack6 said:


> You use a gas vehicle and go out and help fix electrics ?????


When I can afford to do another swap I might. Until then what am I going to do? I live in America and 90% of the people I know live day to day off pay checks and don't exactly have $5g just laying around. I'm driving a 1.6L doing over 30mpg so I try my best.


----------



## TX_Dj (Jul 25, 2008)

lazzer408 said:


> When I can afford to do another swap I might. Until then what am I going to do? I live in America and 90% of the people I know live day to day off pay checks and don't exactly have $5g just laying around. I'm driving a 1.6L doing over 30mpg so I try my best.


Not too shabby, but I'm getting 23+ mpg from a 2.8L in a lifted pickup truck, so maybe you could do better. 

Sorry we're harassing you, it just seemed humorous some of your choices of words. 

Best of luck finding someone to help, I'm all in favor of having a spare pair of hands, especially if it's someone who's been through it before, even if they have to burn dinosaurs to get to my location.


----------



## lazzer408 (May 18, 2008)

TX_Dj said:


> Not too shabby, but I'm getting 23+ mpg from a 2.8L in a lifted pickup truck, so maybe you could do better.
> 
> Sorry we're harassing you, it just seemed humorous some of your choices of words.
> 
> Best of luck finding someone to help, I'm all in favor of having a spare pair of hands, especially if it's someone who's been through it before, even if they have to burn dinosaurs to get to my location.


I can take the heat. Well I turbo'd the 1.6L MX3 so I eat up a little extra fuel. When I need it ofcorse.


----------



## brian (Feb 29, 2008)

know of any place local to get used stuff to do a half assed conversion?
I'm considering doing one on a 4dr vehicle (nothing beyond that has been determined yet) but, my budget does not exist (i.e.$0) so if I can half ass a usable conversion on the cheap, i will a. learn about it b. not care so much when I break something c. be able to afford fixing it slowly.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

Turbo Diesel 01 Beetle larger injectors, performance chip and rather than 90 HP I am running 125 hp and still get 46 to 48 mpg combined city/hwy. Now that is one sure way to have your cake and eat it too. 700 miles per tank. Sweet. : )


----------



## tj4fa (May 25, 2008)

gottdi said:


> Turbo Diesel 01 Beetle larger injectors, performance chip and rather than 90 HP I am running 125 hp and still get 46 to 48 mpg combined city/hwy. Now that is one sure way to have your cake and eat it too. 700 miles per tank. Sweet. : )


You'd get more with an HHO booster.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2009)

tj4fa said:


> You'd get more with an HHO booster.


I really doubt it. : )

Where on earth would I put all those batteries needed to make enough on demand to make a dent in the mileage? A turbo on a diesel is the best ever bang for the buck. Diesel and Turbos are a match made in heaven. No doubt about that. If I could produce enough hho on demand to make a difference in mileage I'd do it right now. I know of no such system at this time that can actually do that. Many claims but no real proof. If anyone could actually prove the claim and show me how to build one for a decent price I will do it. 

Pete : )


----------

